# Misty



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

My Light Grey Flemish Giant doe, misty passed away over the weekend. She lived with my dads friend and he said that he went out to feed her and came back a half hour later and she had passed. She wasnt sick of anything...she just up and died. We are sad and we miss her, but we have all the other rabbits to love and help with the loss of her. She will be remembered for her bubbly personality, and for being so sweet.


----------



## hartleybun (Mar 9, 2009)

i am very sorry to hear of your loss. my beloved otter rex hartley passed away last month. when we went to put him and roxy to bed he was lying very still but alive. the next morning we found him under his hutch dead. no reason, just one of those things. for roxy's sake we got a new mate for her - hartleybun. 

i think it would have been easier has he been visibly ill for a time. we could have then prepared ourselves. but the world of buns is a mysterious one. remember the happy times with misty and hop forward with your other bunny friends:bunnydance:


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Misty.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Misty.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 9, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss. When our Lilly passed, we thought she was just on her side asleep. Sometimes it's a real suprise that comes at you out of nowhere. We were happy that we didn't have to make a trip to the vet with her. Give the rest of the bunnies love and hugs.


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 14, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

She sounds like a very sweet and lovable bunny. I lost my light gray flemish doe under similiar circumstances, sounds like the two of themhad the same personality.


----------



## gingers_giants (Mar 14, 2009)

She was a sweet and funny bun. I will miss her. It doesnt hurt as bad today as it did last week when it happened. I am still sad that she is gone. I am going to get a new light grey next month.


----------



## BlueGiants (Mar 16, 2009)

Every one of them take a little piece of your heart when they go... you havemy sympathy. ink iris:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about Misty's passing.

Binky free at the Bridge, Misty. :rainbow:


----------

